# Trung tâm GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy nào tốt? Nên cho con học GrapeSEED ở đâu?



## nhimvagau248 (21/11/20)

Được thành lập từ năm 2013, với 7 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực giáo dục ngoại ngữ, Trung tâm tiếng Anh cho trẻ em Active & Bright English là một trong những đơn vị uy tín đi đầu sử dụng chương trình đào tạo tiếng Anh cho trẻ em theo *chuẩn ELFA 21 GrapeSEED tại* Hà Nội.

Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy Active & Bright English Center hoạt động với sứ mệnh tạo không gian hoàn hảo cho trẻ học tập và nuôi dưỡng niềm yêu thích Tiếng Anh với những trải nghiệm thực tế. Trung tâm hướng tới việc xây dựng một môi trường học thực sự hiệu quả cho học sinh - *"True Learning Happens here"*, để trẻ em không chỉ được khám phá tiếng Anh theo cách tự nhiên nhất nhờ phương pháp GrapeSEED mà còn được trải nghiệm những hoạt động thực tế tăng kỹ năng sống trong giờ học và các buổi ngoại khóa ngoài trời.
*Chương trình Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED là gì?*

GrapeSEED là chương trình tiếng Anh dành cho trẻ từ 4 - 12 tuổi, chương trình giúp trẻ em thu nhận tiếng Anh như một ngôn ngữ thứ hai. GrapeSEED được thiết kế dựa trên quá trình tiếp thu ngôn ngữ một cách tự nhiên của trẻ. Từ những nghiên cứu khoa học và kết quả thực tế đã được chứng minh, GrapeSEED đã và đang giúp trẻ em tại *17 quốc gia* trên khắp thế giới, hơn *900 trường học* và hơn *70.000 học sinh* thành thạo tiếng Anh ngay từ khi còn nhỏ nhờ học GrapeSEED.

GrapeSEED thực hiện dạy trẻ học Tiếng Anh tự nhiên theo đúng cách mà chúng học Tiếng Việt trước đây. Với cách tiếp cận này, trẻ sẽ học tư duy trực tiếp bằng Tiếng Anh (không dịch), trẻ sẽ phản xạ tiếng anh một cách tự nhiên chứ không phải suy luận và ghép từ thông thường theo các cấu trúc ngữ pháp phức tạp.
*Lợi ích của học sinh học GrapeSEED*

1. Có thể bắt đầu giao tiếp ngay từ một khối lượng từ vựng khiêm tốn

2. Tự tin giao tiếp tiếng Anh một cách tự nhiên

3. Môi trường học vui vẻ, không áp lực tạo nên sự say mê và hứng thú với việc học ngoại ngữ

4. Phát triển toàn diện cả 4 kỹ năng nghe, nói, đọc và viết một cách thành thạo như ngôn ngữ mẹ đẻ.

GrapeSEED bao gồm 40 Units với 2 loại tài liệu: Tài liệu dạy giao tiếp và tài liệu dạy phần phonic, đọc và viết. Trẻ sẽ được học nghe và giao tiếp trước khi học đọc và viết. Hệ thống phonics của GrapeSEED được đưa vào một cách khoa học giúp nâng cao kỹ năng phát âm và học đánh vần để xây dựng nền tảng cho quá trình học đọc và viết

Với môi trường 100% giáo viên đội ngũ giáo viên tốt nghiệp chuyên ngành Sư phạm tiếng Anh, chứng chỉ IELTS từ 7.0 - 8.5, đã sinh sống ở nước ngoài nhiều năm và giàu kinh nghiệm dạy tiếng Anh cho trẻ, đây sẽ là bệ phóng đắc lực để đồng hành, dẫn dắt các em chinh phục tiếng Anh dễ dàng hơn.

Ngoài ra, tại Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy - Active & Bright English Center, các em còn được trải nghiệm các khóa outing ngoài giờ học vô cùng thú vị. Đây là cơ hội để các em có thêm môi trường giao tiếp tiếng Anh tự nhiên với đa dạng các chủ đề cũng như rèn luyện, tăng kỹ năng sống của bản thân.


Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy Active & Bright English Center có các khóa học tiếng Anh dành cho trẻ từ 4 - 10 tuổi vô cùng hấp dẫn với phương pháp giáo dục chuẩn quốc tế GrapeSEED, giúp trẻ cải thiện khả năng tiếng Anh rõ rệt chỉ sau 3 Unit.

Nếu Ba Mẹ yêu thích, chúng tôi luôn luôn chào đón Ba Mẹ và bé yêu đến trải nghiệm khóa học tiếng Anh MIỄN PHÍ tại Active & Bright!

--------

*Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy Active & Bright English Center*
Active & Bright English - GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy Học Tiếng Anh phản xạ nhanh như Tiếng Việt Địa điểm: Tầng 2A, Tòa N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0902.270.788


----------

